# An Ode To WF



## Schrody (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm a dreamer, and like daydreaming too. Yesterday I was doing dishes when something came to my mind: I'm actually talking with real writers about writing. I'm one step ahead in achieving my dream. 

I'm really glad I discovered this forum, I'm glad I'm part of this large community, I'm glad I'm part of this family who always care about each other. Other forums I've been seemed too cold, uncaring, negative, but not you, so what I wanted to say is a big THANK YOU for being supportive, thank you for caring, thank you for the help, thank you for your energy and positive thoughts, thank you for the company, thank you for not seeing other writers as competition, thank you for everything (no, this is not a farewell thread, I'm still here), realizing you, members (and staff, of course), are making this place so great! Thank you for being such a kind people and good friends, thank you for not letting us down, and when we're stuck or ready to give up, you'll bring us up with your comforting words. Keep up on good work!


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 27, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## dither (Apr 27, 2014)

Schrody,
it's thanks to people like you.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 27, 2014)

dither said:


> Schrody,
> it's thanks to people like you.



And people like you. And everybody


----------



## BobtailCon (Apr 27, 2014)

ditto


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 28, 2014)

There have been many times since I joined here that I have become discouraged by my lack of progress on my WIP. 

However, the support I have gotten here, from people who seem to genuinely think I may actually have a talent for writing a story, has been immeasurable. Not to mention the support I got during what was a very difficult time for me and my family. Those are things I may never be able to repay.

I really appreciate the good fortune I had in finding this place.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 28, 2014)

Loving WF,
 since 2005.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 28, 2014)

Here-here, Schrody! Well said, Lass!


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 28, 2014)

I miss the banana.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 28, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> I miss the banana.



Rip banana. :icon_frown:


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> I miss the banana.



How could you not love Bambo? It's a classic


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> How could you not love Bambo? It's a classic



Bambo scares me. I mean, you have that totally loving face, and at the same time, Bambo is also holding a bazooka. So...yeah.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 30, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Bambo scares me. I mean, you have that totally loving face, and at the same time, Bambo is also holding a bazooka. So...yeah.



But... Bambo :cupcake: Every man wants to be him, you're just jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

I know what you mean by other forums being negative. That seems to be a register trademark of the internet in general. A thread like this is nice to see.

I will now never be able to look at Bambi the same way again, though.


----------



## Denhark (Apr 30, 2014)

All these people reminiscing and here i am having joined a few hours ago. :tongue:
Although this place is seeming like a rather nice place already.


----------



## belthagor (Apr 30, 2014)

yep, were like a family...


----------



## Denhark (Apr 30, 2014)

belthagor said:


> yep, were like a family...



I sure hope to be able to join this family


----------



## belthagor (Apr 30, 2014)

Denhark said:


> I sure hope to be able to join this family


----------



## Denhark (Apr 30, 2014)

belthagor said:


>



Thank you


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2014)

Denhark said:


> I sure hope to be able to join this family



Of course you can  Pull up a chair and make yourself comfy. Belthador has even made us cake ...


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 30, 2014)

A big fat welcome from me. (Cake? who mentioned cake?) 

Just like any family we have the weird uncle, the aunt with mothball flavoured kisses, the cousin who farts and picks his nose, the one no-one ever talks about and the golden retriever that humps visitor's legs. 

Are you sure you want to join?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 1, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> the one no-one ever talks about...



*raises hand* Howdy!


----------



## ToriJ (May 1, 2014)

BABEH!

I'm sorry, that avatar is just too cute. I want to pinch their cheeks.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 1, 2014)

ToriJ said:


> BABEH!
> 
> I'm sorry, that avatar is just too cute. I want to pinch their cheeks.



That's my son Gabriel when he was about 6 months old. He got the cheek pinch quite a bit. He's learned how to avoid it now though.


----------



## Schrody (May 1, 2014)

ToriJ said:


> I know what you mean by other forums being negative. That seems to be a register trademark of the internet in general. A thread like this is nice to see.
> 
> I will now never be able to look at Bambi the same way again, though.



I'm sorry you experienced all those meanies on the Internet, it hurts especially when it's from a fellow writer. You're safe here! :thumbl:

I laughed my ass off when I saw Bambo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Denhark (May 1, 2014)

I'll be that one teenager in the family who just kinda stands there at parties with his hands in his pockets making comments on how his feet hurt or how much he hates parties. Is that space still available?


----------



## Schrody (May 1, 2014)

Denhark said:


> I'll be that one teenager in the family who just kinda stands there at parties with his hands in his pockets making comments on how his feet hurt or how much he hates parties. Is that space still available?



Yep.


----------



## Denhark (May 2, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yep.



Then that's who I shall be!


----------



## dither (May 2, 2014)

Denhark said:


> I'll be that one teenager in the family who just kinda stands there at parties with his hands in his pockets making comments on how his feet hurt or how much he hates parties. Is that space still available?


Den, you got some competition there mate.


----------



## Denhark (May 2, 2014)

dither said:


> Den, you got some competition there mate.



Is that so? Can we not just talk to one another about hurting feet and dreadful parties.


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

Denhark said:


> Then that's who I shall be!



You're a harry wizard.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 2, 2014)

Gosh I love this thread. And of course this forum, for that matter.


----------



## Denhark (May 2, 2014)

Schrody said:


> You're a harry wizard.



B-but I'm Denhark :c


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

Denhark said:


> B-but I'm Denhark :c



I'm sorry, I thought you're a wizard.


----------



## Denhark (May 3, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you're a wizard.



That's okay. Alot of people do think I'm a wizard when I conjure up an entire firestorm out of thin air.


----------



## dither (May 3, 2014)

Denhark said:


> Is that so? Can we not just talk to one another about hurting feet and dreadful parties.



Hell!

I reckon we'd make a great team.

"Not talk to one another"?

I can do that, what a cool idea.


----------



## Denhark (May 3, 2014)

dither said:


> Hell!
> 
> I reckon we'd make a great team.
> 
> ...



Well that's one way to look at it.


----------

